# Java3D als Applet auf der Homepaeg



## MarcLB (10. Jan 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Applet mit einer Java3D Darstellung. 
Dieses will ich nun auf meiner Homepage ablegen damit andere Nutzer es auch sehen können.

Dabei wird aber das "JRE", welches auf meinem Rechner installiert ist, benutzt. 
Ein Fremder der das nicht instaliiert hat, sieht in seinem Brouserfenster erstmal gar nichts und man kann auch nicht erwarten, das er sich das JRE installiert. 

Was kann ich da tun? 
Das gesamte JRE mit auf die Homepage oder nur die notwendigen Klassen?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Griffin (10. Jan 2005)

Ich glaube alle Klassen mit hoch zu laden wäre u.U. noch eine größere Zumutung als sich das JRE runterzuladen. Außerdem kommt doch der IE zumindest mit einer JRE die ausreichen sollte um das nötigste zu zeigen, glaube ich.
Ansonsten, müssen sich die Leute halt JRE saugen (of haben die Leute ja DSL). Oder sich das Teil vom Freund holen, das wird doch wohl möglich sein!? Sowieso, wer keine JRE hat der ist eh bei mir unten durch  . Das ist so also hätte man heutzutage immer noch keinen Fernseher, naja oder milder gesagt, als hätte man kein DSL ist auch relativ neu 
EDIT:
Aber meinst du nicht eigentlich die Java3D "JRE"? Tja, da musst du schon einen Verweis auf den Download bei sun machen. Zumindest ist es besser einmal die 4,5MB runterzuladen als immer z.B. 1MB an benötigten Klassen!


----------



## Gast (10. Jan 2005)

...oder frag' mal auf javacore.de da hat bestimmt jemand einen Link für dich, mit dessen Hilfe sich das J3D-Paket automatisch und online installieren lässt ;-)


----------



## MarcLB (11. Jan 2005)

Vielen Dank,

ich habe eine Demonstation mit Java3D erstellt und möchte diese nun meinem Kunden vorstellen. Viele Kunden können sich technisch beschiebene Sachverhalte nur schwer vorstellen aber eine graphische Animation verstehen sie gut.

Es ist für die meisten Kunden allerdings eine große Zumutung sich noch ein Plugin runterzuladen und zu installieren. Dafür hat er kaum ein Verständnis noch Zeit. Außerdem haben manche Angst sich Vieren einzuhandeln. 
Er will die Hompepage anklicken und das Bild soll sich öffnen. 

Marc.

PS: Das stelle ich mir dann schon die Frage wofür das Java überhaupt gut ist? Alle seine Vorteile werden mit Nachteilen kompensiert. Ist Java nur als Leerstoff an Unis und zum Spielen für ausgewählte Programmierer gut?


----------



## Griffin (11. Jan 2005)

Naja, sieh es doch mal bischen anders. Willst du ein Spiel spielen mit aufwendigerer Graifk musst du dir DirectX in der neusten Version holen. Und wenn du bestimmte Programme starten willst wollen die auch manchmal erst eine bestimmte dll. Oder sogar andere Programme. Aber wenn du die ganzen Sachen erstmal drauf hast, musst du dich nicht mehr drum kümmern. So ist es auch bei Java. Einmal drauf, dann kannst machen was du willst (solange keine wirklich neue Version rauskommt).


----------



## Oxygenic (12. Jan 2005)

MarcLB hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das stelle ich mir dann schon die Frage wofür das Java überhaupt gut ist?



Mache Java nicht dafür verantwortlich dass bestimmte Betriebssystemhersteller unbrauchbare Uralt-JREs mitliefern! Außerdem ist die Aussage an sich ein wenig absurd, es gibt im PC-Bereich schließlich fast nichts, was sofort automagisch und ohne irgend welche zusätzlich zu installierenden Pakete funktioniert.

Und wenn du darauf verzichten kannst, dein Programm als Applet einzubinden dann mache es deinen Usern als WebStart-Applikation zugänglich. Das erfordert lediglich eine installierte JRE, alle nötigen J3D-Pakete werden dann automatisch heruntergeladen und installiert.


----------



## Spacerat (15. Jan 2005)

Das ist das Thema (oder sollte es zumindest sein!!!) unter Web-Designern. Jeder zweite nennt sich Web-Designer und versucht einem Java-Fan die Vorzüge von Active-X, und .NET (Beides Microsoft-Domänen) zu erklären, wo doch jeder weis wiviele Sicherheits-Updates Microsoft braucht um es (ähh... Sorry) idiotensicher zu bekommen. Das Resultat ist fckn' Flash auf jeder zweiten Seite (und das ist plötzlich professionell??). Dann erklären sie einem, warum Web-Consumer eher Seiten von Macromedia bzw. Microsoft vertrauen und bei der Installation von Sun-Zertifikaten auf "Nein" klicken. Wenn man den Consumern nun beibringen möchte das Applets nicht nur um einiges sicherer, sondern auch (nicht zuletzt durch Java 3D) 1000000x besser ist als z.B. fckn' Flash sind, kommen die werten Herren Professionellen und behaupten das würde nicht stimmen: "Microsoft unterstützt SUN nicht. Microsoft macht was eigenes, besseres". Umgekehrt wird eher ein Schuh draus. Java-Fans können sich glaub' ich damit brüsten, jedes (oder so ziemlich jedes) Betriebssystem zu unterstützen (Bin ich evtl. nicht auf dem laufenden, oder kann man unter Linux inzwischen Active-X-Steuerelemente im Browser darstellen?). Bleibt nur zu hoffen, das es besser früher als später mehr Leute geben wird die Java3D ins Internet stellen (wobei sie sich natürlich, zwecks Kompatibilität auf die OpenGL-Version beschränken sollten) und mit diesen unzeitgemässen Flash-Fanatikern mal gründlich aufräumen. So nu' hab' ich meinem Ärger genug Luft gemacht. Back to Topic...

Von Sun aus gesehen wäre es vieleicht besonders werbeträchtig oder zumindest äusserst hilfreich, wenn sie zu diesem Zweck das J3DRE (bzw. das J3DDK) zum festen Bestandteil der aktuellen JVM's machen und natürlich auch weiterentwickeln.

Wer heut' zutage noch sagt, der IE kommt noch mit einer ausreichenden JVM ist in meinen Augen ein "Verräter" der Java-Gemeinde gegenüber (soll nichts persönliches sein, ich kenne nur keine andere Bezeichnung). Der Grund ist ganz einfach der, das die MS VM immer noch mit einer Versionsnummer 1.1.x aufwartet und Microsoft arg darin rumgepfuscht hat (von wegen Object-Tag, CLSID usw.). Z.B. Wild-Tangent -> für dessen Installation ist nicht nur DirectX notwendig, sondern auch unbedingt die MS VM. Unglücklicherweise ist Wild-Tangent noch leistungsfähiger als J3D aber eben keineswegs portierbar.

Und nun noch zu "Zumutung" für den Kunden:

Kann man es einem Kunden zumuten sich z.B. das Flashplayer-Plugin runterzuladen und zu installieren, nur um sich so 'ne banale Animation an zu schauen? FlashPlayer deinstallieren, JVM nebst J3D installieren und in den Genuss wirklicher Proffesionalität kommen.

P.S.: 1. Wenn jemand meint, der Beitrag gehört woanders hin, dann bitte verschieben und mich per PN informieren.

Vielen Dank für ihre Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Oxygenic (15. Jan 2005)

Jepp...dem ist nichts mehr hinzuzufugen!


----------

